# Pumpkin Spiked Latte



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Had our Autumn photoshoot yesterday. LuLu was not amused but did allow a few shots before she climbed out.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

omg, I'm not even going to enter now. that is the cutest danged thing I have seen in forever  
Ok, I might enter, but it's going to take some real work to out-cute that!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a awesome pic of LuLu! I'm so jellous! My gf and I tried our photo session with Oreo last night but is just wasn't happening.:roll: I think I'll have to use Nikki for the contest she's a decent picture taker.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

400+ photos, 6 hedgehogs. tons of cute photos, don't get me wrong. But only 8 I would consider actually submitting. 
But I better see Lulu in that contest! and an Ellis photo!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys  That's her WTF look, since I scooped her out of a warm, dark bed and plopped her in a cup. It only took her about 30 seconds to wake up and then she was on the move and all bets were off.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I entered Penny and she is suppppper cranky so hard to get a good photo of. I thought my picture was better that I entered for the summer contest, so we will see. 

ONE day i'll win... :]


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Grace, you've got my vote for the 411 contest. I'm entering Larry's contest. You have very photogenic kids, and it has to be tough to choose for something like this. Ellis, both of yours are adorable (have we even seen a pic of Bruce?)


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Is that your Penny with the green lights? That is an awesome picture


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes! My dad LOVES Halloween, so he had tons of cool stuff to use for our photoshoot. :]


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

oh! I love the green light photo! It's very artsy


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Grace, there will be a "Ellis photo" in the contest  I'm just a slacker, and last nights photo shoot was pretty crappy haha!



CoffeeKat said:


> Ellis, both of yours are adorable (have we even seen a pic of Bruce?)


I have a picture or two of Bruce in my profile album. I never get the chance to post pics of him because he's always on the move. (He's definitely not a contender)

Here's Bruce Quillis


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

You know, I had pretty low expectations for the second set shoot. In all honesty it came out much better than I thought it would. You never know if you have a diamond in the rough until you start going through the photos on the big screen.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

omg that is adorable!!!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Hehe. Maybe I have a chance of doing better on this contest. Thanks guys!


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

What contest are yall talking about? I'm still pretty new to this.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Larry at Carolina Storm Wheels holds an annual HedgeOWeen contest. There are already some wonderful entries and a few of us here are also planning on tossing our hats in the ring for the competition. Larry made a post about it that you can find and look at the entries from there, or you can click the Carolina Storm Wheels banner ad at the top of the page and go directly to his website that way.


----------

